# an old man still looking for companion



## Raygrim (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello Ladies! i hope you are all living a great life. I would like to meet someone to move with to the country side. i have lived out west and down south for several decades. i currently reside in the north east but wish to relocate to the country side soon. I am in seek of a companion to share a happy life together. many things to consider and corroborate on. I am 70 years young, with blonde hair, standing 6'1" tall. Im hoping someone shares the same dream of living out in the country. If you have any desires or interest, I'd be happy to chat with you. thank you.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Raygrim said:


> Hello Ladies! i hope you are all living a great life. I would like to meet someone to move with to the country side. i have lived out west and down south for several decades. i currently reside in the north east but wish to relocate to the country side soon. I am in seek of a companion to share a happy life together. many things to consider and corroborate on. I am 70 years young, with blonde hair, standing 6'1" tall. Im hoping someone shares the same dream of living out in the country. If you have any desires or interest, I'd be happy to chat with you. thank you.


I see a lot of nice ladies at Church.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Go to a fiber festival. There are some really hardworking and charming ladies that attend these.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

All I can say is, Nah I wont say it lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Good choice Bill!

Mon


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Ray, tell us something about what country living means to you - Do you drive a tractor? Ride a horse? love to garden? Raise cattle.....you get the idea.


----------



## Raygrim (Jun 18, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> Hey Ray, tell us something about what country living means to you - Do you drive a tractor? Ride a horse? love to garden? Raise cattle.....you get the idea.


----------



## Raygrim (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking for a place to settle. Have done every thing farm wise.
Looking for someone interrested in me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, You (have done), but what the ladies might want to know is can (ya still) do everything on a homestead? If you can or nearly can, you need to go into detail about all of your farm/homestead experiences. I promise it wont bore them. Right ladies??


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i was thinking the same thing Bill . he hasn't really told us anything yet even after WM specifically asked him.

probably doesn't matter though because most of us here are settled with our own land and whatnot . he's too old for me cause i vowed not to go above 65 again. i can think of a couple good women here though who may be interested if they can find out more. he could be just what they are looking for. pigs might fly but it has happened here.~Georgia


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Let's see. You're blonde, 6'1", and 70. Not a lot to go on there. In fact, I would say, that the physical characteristics you provided might be the last thing a lady would consider when seeking a companion.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Raygrim said:


> Hello Ladies! i hope you are all living a great life. I would like to meet someone to move with to the country side. i have lived out west and down south for several decades. i currently reside in the north east but wish to relocate to the country side soon. I am in seek of a companion to share a happy life together. many things to consider and corroborate on. I am 70 years young, with blonde hair, standing 6'1" tall. Im hoping someone shares the same dream of living out in the country. If you have any desires or interest, I'd be happy to chat with you. thank you.


First of all, I am not available.  So, let's just get that out of the way. Some smooth-talkin', long-legged, Norwegian yankee lumberjack varmint snapped me up some time ago and I am NOT looking for a trade.

Secondly, the thing you oughta consider danglin' out there would be NOT be your age, height, and haircolor. Those details belong on a driver's license and not in an introduction - UNLESS you are (a) shallow (and totally focused on outward appearances) or (b) you're just not really sure how to start a conversation with a member of the opposite sex. (Pssssst. That's not the way to do it.)

At the risk of sounding harsh, at 70 you GOTTA be able to bring more to the party than above average height and some hair. Seriously.

Your very, very, very vague introduction raises many questions and some red flags.

If you've done "everything farm wise", then why aren't you? And why don't you already have someone to share life with?

Newly retired? Widowed? Divorced? Incarcerated? Life-long committed bachelor? Serial killer? (Just kiddin' about the incarcerated part.)

Is English NOT your first language? Some of your phrasing might point to that. That's the kind of thing a gal might find interesting. 

If you are looking for someone to be interested in YOU, you gotta give out a wee bit more. Just sayin'.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Raygrim, I am going to be honest with you: as a dating site the "Singletree" leaves something to be desired. Not because we are unfriendly, but because dating somebody on the other side of the nation is really hard! So, while there HAVE been relationships that have sprung up between members, it is a lot easier to date somebody who at least lives in your state.

But, you are very welcome here! (though, as Wind in Her Hair has already stated, I am not available either)

So, grab a cup of coffee and sit and visit for a spell!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wait a minnit, Im around 70, and im at 202lbs, with some dish water blond hars still to be combed. Whut bout Me?? AND I graduwaited High Skol.??


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Just beware of that plump church lady at your door who shows up carrying a dish of casserole.

geo


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Wait a minnit, Im around 70, and im at 202lbs, with some dish water blond hars still to be combed. Whut bout Me?? AND I graduwaited High Skol.??


what school did you go to.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

geo in mi said:


> Just beware of that plump church lady at your door who shows up carrying a dish of casserole.
> 
> geo


Seriously, any man with a lick of sense checks to see if a lady has biscuit dough under her fingernails. THAT is the kind you want!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

101, Ah wint to thu skol of hard knockers lol


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> Just beware of that plump church lady at your door who shows up carrying a dish of casserole.
> 
> geo


Those are the ones you want!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pictures of boats, horses, dogs and trucks often help.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck I can take pics of Big ranch houses, Big pks and boats, dogs found along the road, and theres horses nearly everywhere here in NE Okla. Im pretty sure thats what some women did when I was on Farmersonly.c m LOL


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Pictures of boats, horses, dogs and trucks often help.


That only helps for a woman looking for a man. I would add guns to the list.


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> First of all, I am not available.  So, let's just get that out of the way. Some smooth-talkin', long-legged, Norwegian yankee lumberjack varmint snapped me up some time ago and I am NOT looking for a trade.
> 
> Secondly, the thing you oughta consider danglin' out there would be NOT be your age, height, and haircolor. Those details belong on a driver's license and not in an introduction - UNLESS you are (a) shallow (and totally focused on outward appearances) or (b) you're just not really sure how to start a conversation with a member of the opposite sex. (Pssssst. That's not the way to do it.)
> 
> ...


My observation so far: man of too few words.

So when a man doesn't say much, what does a woman do? Guess at what he is NOT saying? Make it up in her mind, since he won't tell? Coddle him and ask him specific questions until he can use a few more words?
Or Run!, because she can live alone and still get this much conversation all alone and not have to work to have a legit conversation?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Weedy he has been purdy quiet lately. Yuh think we scared him off here? lol


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sooo I need to not post pictures of my Chevy, sailboat or guns. Whew that was close. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

If he hasn't said anything for a week I am guessing he probably won't.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Indy, I been looking for a baler on Facebook market place. They got an Oliver baler for sale. Also got a couple 3 IHC bailers, and had a MM baler. Im going to put my Case baler on there sooner or later.


----------

